# 7.5 tonne licence requirements



## scheherazade (27 February 2012)

Evening all - does anyone know what is involved in the 7.5 tonne lorry test? I passed my test in March 97 so currently limited to 3.5 tonne but would like to know what would be involved in upgrading? Is it very difficult? Any advice / experiences very welcome!

Many thanks


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 February 2012)

i did mine about 10 years ago now and in jersey so slightly different but essentially the same.

Firstly had to do HGV theory which included questions covering all HGVs including artics, I needed to know which pipe went where and did what. I managed to pass first attempt so can't have been too bad 

For the test which I had to do in two parts as my clutch broke part way through it (that is an interesting story in itself  ) but essentially very similar to car test but without parallel parking. I did though have to reverse back straight along a kerb and stop with the rear of the vehicle within a 1 metre zone marked on the road. Hill starts and general road driving oh and safely negotiating a roundabout or two!


----------



## georgiegirl (27 February 2012)

Unlucky on the pass date! A bit earlier and you would be able to drive one!

I have recently bought a 6.5ton lorry and am going through the same process....

First off you need to get a driver medical done - google for prices or if you have a doctor friend to do one then even better! (thats what I did, my gp surgery charges £130 for the form to be filled in)

Next, apply for your provisional licence. This is free and means you can practice on L plates with someone who has completed the c1/c test (you used to be able to practice with anyone who had lorry driving rights eg pre 97 passers but no more im afraid)

Next get your hazard perception and theory test done (passed mine today whoopee!!) most of it is common sense but you do need to revise things like tachographs, drivers working hours etc even though its not relevant to a 7.5t horsebox)

Finally, book your course/test with a training school. I have my initial 'driver assessment' this week to decide how long we need our 'course' to be in order to get the test passed.

It IS expensive (I am budgeting about £700 but thats on the cheap and done quickly - I am lucky to have got my medical for free and have a friend who has done the c1 so we are out practising in the box before I even go for my assessment lesson) but its going to be SO worth it - once its done its done!

To be honest learning in the lorry is far less nerve wracking than I remember learning to tow a trailer!


----------



## Starbucks (27 February 2012)

I did mine just over a year ago.  You can just do the 7.5 ton (C1) one but you might as well do the full C test because it's pretty much the same.

Pretty much as SC says though I had to reverse round a cone and into a bay, it's pretty easy though.  I did mine in 4, 4 hour morning sessions and then an hour or 2 before my test. Cost about a grand-ish all in all.


----------



## scheherazade (27 February 2012)

Thanks all, budget wise it's about what I was expecting but didn't know about the medical. Does it have to be your doctor?


----------



## georgiegirl (27 February 2012)

No it can be any doctor as long as they have a gmc number - it doesnt have to be a gp


----------



## Santa_Claus (27 February 2012)

ah yes forgot the medical and reversing round corner bit! was 10 years ago to be fair 

And yes GP can be anyone as said above. If going through a driving school they will normally be able to recommend someone but basically max you should pay is £50-60!


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

I was LGV instructing from 2005 to 2008

Many C1 (3.5 to 7.5 tonne) courses are done with a large van which is plated at perhaps 5 tonnes and so are not that different from driving the basic largish transit type van but other C1 courses are done in a 7.5 tonne lorry

If the choice is between a C1 lorry and a C lorry then go for the C lorry because as stated the courses will be virtually identical exept for the gearbox

This is the procedure -
You will need forms D4 (medical) and D2 (provisional application)

Virtually any doctor can do the D4 medical and if you pay more than about £50 then consider yourself ripped off

When filling in the D2 form tick C and D - nothing else as that will then cover you in the future for any other categories you might like to go for without having to take another medical to do so
C includes C1 - D includes D1 and the medical also covers any +E categories

Assuming you will only be driving LGVs privately and not commercially then you will need to pass LGV theory module 1a and HPT moodule 1b - these are seperate tests done at your local theory test centre and if one if failed then only that one needs to be retaken.
You training school often books these for you if that is your wish

*YOU WILL NOT NEED INITIAL DCPC module 2 theory and module 4 practical IF ONLY DRIVING PRIVATE LGVs*
Nor will you need to do any periodic driver CPC

After passing medical and both theory tests you then need to book your practical training - *WORD OF WARNING* - do not book through a broker but go directly to a training school - visit the school (or schools) before parting with any money 
You can then see the vehicles and meet the instructors etc to see how you feel about things

Some schools offer assessment drives of which some are free and others charge but take that amount off if you end up booking with them

The average for such a course is 5 half days of 1 to 1 or 5 full days of 2 to 1
ANOTHER WARNING - do not try and do full days of 1 to 1 because your brain will most likely be fried by lunchtime/early pm - unless you spend a lot of time in T bars etc

The practical test will be a reversing excerise done off road in the test centre and a 1 hours drive on public roads 
there will also be 5 vehicle safety questions picked from a bank of well over 20 - your instructor usually gives you those as a hand out at the start of your practical training and goes through them at the start of every session as they form the pre drive start checks


Start practicing now by losing your rear view mirror and by checking both mirrors before doing anything as well as checking then every few seconds
Blind spot start off checks needed

Try never to come to a complete stop - not always possible but TRY TRY TRY
That will get your forward observation and planning sorted !!

Guess what all the other road users around you will do next and then see if you were right
That should help sort out your anticipation skills

NOW.... what have I forgotten ...... ?


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

Heard very good things about this company in your part of the UK
http://www.keithwilliamshgv.co.uk/lgv_training.html
ooh look - on that picture it says horseboxes !!


----------



## scheherazade (28 February 2012)

Thanks so much ROG, that's really helpful. I will only be driving them privately, just wanted not to be restricted to 3.5 ton when I get a horsebox next year. Final question - is the hazard perception test the same as the car one? (Just thinking in terms of online practice, if it is anythin like a computer game then I will be really bad at it - even my 7 year old laughs at my incompetence on the wii)


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Thanks so much ROG, that's really helpful. I will only be driving them privately, just wanted not to be restricted to 3.5 ton when I get a horsebox next year. Final question - is the hazard perception test the same as the car one? (Just thinking in terms of online practice, if it is anythin like a computer game then I will be really bad at it - even my 7 year old laughs at my incompetence on the wii)
		
Click to expand...

The silly stupid abominable unrealistic HPT is the same as the car one but you get more clips and need to score higher


----------



## georgiegirl (28 February 2012)

you get 19 clips on the hazard perception to do - its pretty obvious what the main hazards are and there will also be a tutorial one in the test centre for you to have watch before you do your test.


----------



## scheherazade (28 February 2012)

my main concern is that if it hinges on the ability to be co-ordinated with a computer mouse within a split second time frame then it will be really really difficult for me


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

scheherazade said:



			my main concern is that if it hinges on the ability to be co-ordinated with a computer mouse within a split second time frame then it will be really really difficult for me 

Click to expand...

Just be thankful you do not have my problem......
I cannot see 3D in 2D unless the image is still for at least a few seconds

I need to see the same film etc on TV in order to see what is behind the on front images

Now heres the really silly thing - I teach advanced driving which is all about hazard perception but that is all done is 3D (real life)

Its a brain, not eye, problem and I am so glad I passed my tests before it came out

Does mean I cannot be an ADI or take my PCV though


----------



## sammiea (28 February 2012)

ROG said:



			Heard very good things about this company in your part of the UK
http://www.keithwilliamshgv.co.uk/lgv_training.html
ooh look - on that picture it says horseboxes !!
		
Click to expand...

This it who I used to do mine (a fair while ago now) he was really good, would thoroughly recommend him


----------



## scheherazade (28 February 2012)

THanks, will certainly look into them. First to get the dreaded hazard perception and theory out of the way ....


----------



## muddy_grey (28 February 2012)

Does anyone know if you can be related to ther doctor?  My brother and sister-in-law are both GP's


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

muddy_grey said:



			Does anyone know if you can be related to ther doctor?  My brother and sister-in-law are both GP's
		
Click to expand...


D4 medical form download

there does not seem to be anything on that D4 form to prevent it


----------



## Stroppy Mare (28 February 2012)

Do you know of any reputable driving schools (Category C) in and around Notts? OR Carlisle? (If Carlisle, preferably East of the city as I have a friend in Durham I can share lessons with).

I haven't done my theory yet, too scared as I hate the hazard perception - I failed my car one first time around and it's been a few years since I had any practice on that front! I was planning on getting some lessons sorted and booking the theory for just before I start. I'm now on a very demanding degree so unsure as to when I can truely squeeze the lessons in hence not doing my theory before now.

Medical is done, and passed. I paid £100 about this time last year!  Rip off, but everywhere else around Notts wanted around that so just went with my GP.


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

maesseren said:



			Do you know of any reputable driving schools (Category C) in and around Notts? OR Carlisle?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.trucknetuk.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=44667&p=503949#p503949

http://doctorsonwheels.co.uk/ do LGV medicals for about £50 in the Notts area


----------



## Stroppy Mare (28 February 2012)

Wish I'd have known about that doctors on wheels before! Will make a note of it though for future reference.

Thanks for the link, think I'll give a few of the Notts ones a shout.


----------



## ROG (28 February 2012)

Recently there have been many come from notts to leicester to do their LGV training and the greater majority of them did it at http://www.dataacademy.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## 3bh (28 February 2012)

For Notts I can personally recommend Roger Rushton at Watnall: http://www.rushtontransporttraining.co.uk/

I did the C test a few years ago, did a 5 day intensive (8am to 12noon each day, one to one) and the test on the Saturday. Actually I met him on a Sunday before and he took me on a drive then where he demonstrated everything for a half hour before starting me in a private area, which I thought was a good approach as opposed to being let loose for the first time on the roads on a busy weekday! 
 He is very thorough, professional, fills you with confidence, friendly chap too - even though occasionally I found him scarier than the thought of the massive truck I was driving which worked well for me!! 
Passed with 2 minors and I believe he has a very high pass rate, becuase his approach is so thorough you are well above standard by test day and I actually quite enjoyed the experience! 

http://www.rushtontransporttraining.co.uk/


----------



## 3Beasties (28 February 2012)

ROG said:



D4 medical form download

there does not seem to be anything on that D4 form to prevent it
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack OP but could I ask a few questions as there are some knowledgeable people on this thread 

Completely dummy alert! I'm hoping to do a lorry test soon, do I just take that form to a doctor and get them to fill it in? Then what? Do you just take it with you to the test centre?

Are the theory tests done at the same place that you would have the lorry lessons at? 

I'm hoping to get a small lorry, around the 5-6 ton mark, which test would be better for me to do? (I can't imagine I'll ever have anything bigger then 7.5t if that makes a difference).

Sorry for the numpty questions, I am completed clueless when it comes to what I need to do  

Does anyone know of any test centres in Hereford?


----------



## measles (28 February 2012)

You send the completed medical form away to the DVLA with your application for a provisional licence for the category of test you will take, C or C1.   For all the difference in cost you might as well take the full LGV (formerly called HGV) so that you have it just incase.

You book into an office that administers the DVLA tests to do the theory and hazard perception and these must be passed before you begin your driving training.   The company you will use for the driving training will keep you right if you contact them first.


----------



## ROG (29 February 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Completely dummy alert! I'm hoping to do a lorry test soon, do I just take that form to a doctor and get them to fill it in? Then what? Do you just take it with you to the test centre?

Are the theory tests done at the same place that you would have the lorry lessons at? 

I'm hoping to get a small lorry, around the 5-6 ton mark, which test would be better for me to do? (I can't imagine I'll ever have anything bigger then 7.5t if that makes a difference).

Does anyone know of any test centres in Hereford?
		
Click to expand...

You contact a doctor or company like doctors on wheels and arrange a time with them to do the D4 medical

You then send that D4 form along with the D2 provisional application form to the DVLA address on the D2 form
Tick C and D on that D2 form - do not tick anything else

If the training school is using a vehicle like a large van plated around 5 tonnes then do C1 but if they are using a lorry plated at 7.5 tonnes then do C

*ALWAYS VISIT the training school BEFORE parting with any money*

All theory tests are done at your local DSA theory test centre
http://www.dft.gov.uk/fyn/theory.php
Hereford
 Penn House (Ground flr rear), 9/10 Broad Street
 Hereford, Herefordshire
 HR4 9AP

Practical LGV test centre nearest to Hereford - 
*28 miles
Pontypool Lgv
Polo Grounds
 Panteg 
Pontypool
 NP4 0YN*

_41.5 miles
Bristol Mptc
Siston Centre
 Station Road Kingswood 
Bristol
 BS15 4GQ_

*46 miles
Llantrisant Lgv
School Road
 Miskin 
Llantrisant
 CF72 8YR*

_47 miles
Harlescott Lgv
Ennerdale Road 
Lancaster Road Harlescott 
Shrewsbury
 SY1 3LF_

*47.75 miles
Featherstone Lgv
Cat & Kittens Lane
 Featherstone Lane 
Wolverhampton
 WV10 7JD*

_49.25 miles
Garretts Green Lgv
Garretts Green Ind Estate
 Birmingham
 B33 0SS_


----------



## 3Beasties (29 February 2012)

Thanks Measles and ROG, very helpful.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (29 February 2012)

I've twisted my dads arm around into letting me learn in our lorry over summer  Just need to find an airfield or something like an empty car park that the joe public can use.

3Beasties - the way I see it is, is that you may aswell take the category c for the price difference (not much in it) and if you did ever see a box that was say 8t or something marginally over 7.5t then you have the licence to drive it. At the moment, we have a 7.5 MAN, and we won't be swapping it for a long time as it's such a new conversion and the chassis is sound (and only 70k km on the clock) etc however, I can't rely on my dad forever and if I wanted to swap it in say 10 years or so, and found a lorry I liked, I wouldn't be restricted to 7.5t. I have no intention of buying an artic lorry, therefore C+E is definitely not needed, but may aswell do the unlimited rigid, you learn in a similar wagon afaik.


----------



## ROG (29 February 2012)

maesseren said:



			I've twisted my dads arm around into letting me learn in our lorry over summer..... At the moment, we have a 7.5 MAN
		
Click to expand...

What licence does your dad have?
just a pre 97 C1?
DSA tested C1?
LGV C or CE?


----------



## Stroppy Mare (29 February 2012)

ROG said:



			What licence does your dad have?
just a pre 97 C1?
DSA tested C1?
LGV C or CE?
		
Click to expand...

LGV Cat C. Been driving lorries abroad etc for a few years for charity (although not done it for the past 5 years or so he did it for a while beforehand).


----------



## ROG (29 February 2012)

maesseren said:



			LGV Cat C. Been driving lorries abroad etc for a few years for charity (although not done it for the past 5 years or so he did it for a while beforehand).
		
Click to expand...

In that case he can be your supervising driver on the public road in your 7.5 tonner when you get provisional
L plates
correct insurance
Off you go


----------



## luce1 (29 February 2012)

ekkkk doing mine soon! wish me luck!


----------



## Stroppy Mare (1 March 2012)

ROG said:



			In that case he can be your supervising driver on the public road in your 7.5 tonner when you get provisional
L plates
correct insurance
Off you go 

Click to expand...

I already have my provisional licence, and L plates, just no insurance at the moment (am at university 3 hours away, seems pointless to pay my share when I'm not around to drive it) but planning on finding somewhere off road and quiet (like a disused airstrip) to learn the basics in summer (and reversing through cones etc). I'll do my on road training with a proper driving instructor, it'll will no doubt work out cheaper in the long run. 

Can't wait! Soon as I pass, I'll look at putting myself on the insurance from my 25th birthday (shouldn't be as expensive, I'll have been driving for 7 years and be over that bracket then).


----------



## ROG (1 March 2012)

maesseren said:



			I already have my provisional licence, and L plates, just no insurance at the moment (am at university 3 hours away, seems pointless to pay my share when I'm not around to drive it) but planning on finding somewhere off road and quiet (like a disused airstrip) to learn the basics in summer (and reversing through cones etc). I'll do my on road training with a proper driving instructor, it'll will no doubt work out cheaper in the long run. 

Can't wait! Soon as I pass, I'll look at putting myself on the insurance from my 25th birthday (shouldn't be as expensive, I'll have been driving for 7 years and be over that bracket then).
		
Click to expand...

It might be worth calling the insurers and asking them for restricted hours - perhaps 6 hours a week in daylight for example


----------



## measles (1 March 2012)

ROG said:



			It might be worth calling the insurers and asking them for restricted hours - perhaps 6 hours a week in daylight for example
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you could do that.   Is that an option when my son turns 18 and wants to begin practising?   Another question - OH and I have Cat C (ie over 7.5t but not artic) and passed our tests in Jan.   Can we sit with son in the lorry in November or is there a rule that says we have to have passed our tests a certain length of time to do that?   Something makes me think there is..


----------



## ROG (1 March 2012)

measles said:



			I didn't know you could do that.   Is that an option when my son turns 18 and wants to begin practising?   Another question - OH and I have Cat C (ie over 7.5t but not artic) and passed our tests in Jan.   Can we sit with son in the lorry in November or is there a rule that says we have to have passed our tests a certain length of time to do that?   Something makes me think there is..
		
Click to expand...

Some insurers will accomodate that and some won't - you can only call them to see what they will offer

You need to have passed the relevant DSA test to which you are supervising and must have held that category for at least 3 years
My guess is that the 3 years bit is what you were missing.....


----------



## measles (1 March 2012)

Thanks - I knew there was something.  It's all so incredibly complicated!


----------



## ROG (1 March 2012)

measles said:



			Thanks - I knew there was something.  It's all so incredibly complicated!
		
Click to expand...

that's why people with the knowledge are here to help and is one very good use of this internet thingy

I wish I knew everything then I would never have to ask questions


----------



## Stroppy Mare (1 March 2012)

ROG said:



			It might be worth calling the insurers and asking them for restricted hours - perhaps 6 hours a week in daylight for example
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware you could ask for that, but that's certainly a possibility. I will have to enquire and see whether doing that would be more beneficial than just going on for 2 months of the year (my summer holidays). 

How do you prove though that you're under the restricted hours if you were to be stopped? As our box is a non-commercial, our tachy isn't in action.


----------



## ROG (1 March 2012)

maesseren said:



			How do you prove though that you're under the restricted hours if you were to be stopped? As our box is a non-commercial, our tachy isn't in action.
		
Click to expand...

Only a discussion between yourselves and the insurers can sort that out


----------



## Dexydoodle (26 July 2013)

A search dug this out the oooooold posts. So, im looking at either getting a trailer or a lorry. Been looking at 3.5t but would like to be able to take friends with me on beach trips etc which I cant do in a 3.5t (even with a 14.3 cob) so ive been looking at bigger lorries. Would have to do a test - is the test for a 7.5t the same as a 6.5t cos the 6.5t lorries seem a lot more, im assuming cos if you passed your test early enough you can drive them without a further test but the 7.5t you cant? So would it be worth getting the slightly bigger lorry or are the running costs much higher?  My other option is a trailer but think I'd still have to do a test for that and seen a lot if accidents in the news recently which puts me off a little.

Sorry for all the questions hope someone can help!!!!


----------



## ROG (26 July 2013)

Dexydoodle said:



			A search dug this out the oooooold posts. So, im looking at either getting a trailer or a lorry. Been looking at 3.5t but would like to be able to take friends with me on beach trips etc which I cant do in a 3.5t (even with a 14.3 cob) so ive been looking at bigger lorries. Would have to do a test - is the test for a 7.5t the same as a 6.5t cos the 6.5t lorries seem a lot more, im assuming cos if you passed your test early enough you can drive them without a further test but the 7.5t you cant? So would it be worth getting the slightly bigger lorry or are the running costs much higher?  My other option is a trailer but think I'd still have to do a test for that and seen a lot if accidents in the news recently which puts me off a little.

Sorry for all the questions hope someone can help!!!!
		
Click to expand...

3.5 to 7.5 GVW with less than 9 seats total = LGV C1 licence

Check out the  HHO LGV CLINIC in my signature below


----------



## ROG (26 July 2013)

If all you need to do is to transport one horse and many people then you could do that on your current B licence with the right vehicle and lightweight trailer - see post numbers 999 and 1000 in the HHO TOWING CLINIC thread in my signature below


----------



## Dexydoodle (26 July 2013)

Will check those out thanks. Sorry meant people and horse. Currently don't have transport so friends have given me lifts and would be nice to be able to do the same in return for other transport less peeps. Selfish really cos think a trips out are that much more fun with another


----------



## ROG (26 July 2013)

Dexydoodle said:



			Will check those out thanks. Sorry meant people and horse. Currently don't have transport so friends have given me lifts and would be nice to be able to do the same in return for other transport less peeps. Selfish really cos think a trips out are that much more fun with another
		
Click to expand...

On a B (car) licence you could have something like this ...
Ford Mondeo with a GVW of 2200 kgs - that seats 5 people
Light weight trailer weighing 800 or less empty with a MAM of 1300 kgs (possibly down plated via contact with manufacturer) with one horse weighing 500 kgs

All that legally on a B licence


----------



## Dexydoodle (26 July 2013)

Hmmmm maybe I need yo stop thinkingaabout being nice and taking people with me lol


----------

